
In Russia cows enjoy summer year-round with new virtual reality glasses - Lagogarda
http://alugy.com/europe/in-russia-cows-enjoy-summer-year-round-with-new-virtual-reality-glasses/
======
xvx
While humans try to predict the most horrific dystopian futures, animals are
living that nightmare today.

------
zecg
"Enjoy" might be a bit heavy, they're basically forced into a cow dystopia.

~~~
Lapsa
Damn ruskis fooling around again.

